# Terminal 0.4.3 sometimes does not work well



## mfaridi (May 23, 2010)

I use 

```
Terminal 0.4.3
```
for type command and do many thing with , for example I Install packages and config apache
but I do not know sometimes it does not work well
for example when I want use mouse to scroll up and want see what happen when I install packages . when I use middle button of mouse , it show me last command and I can not go to up.
for example after install transmission I want see what I must do after 

```
make install clean
```
 and use middle button of mouse , it show last command and can not go to up of terminal 

I use KDE 4 .
but when I close terminal and open it again , I do not have this problem .but after one day it happen again. and I can see last output by mouse .


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 23, 2010)

Why don't you just use the scroll bar on the right? If you don't have it, turn it on under Edit - Preferences - General Tab - Scrolling - Scrollbar (pulldown).


----------



## graudeejs (May 23, 2010)

On most terminals *shift+Page_up* and *shift+page_down* does what you want


----------



## Beastie (May 23, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, Terminal supports *shift+arrows* for single-line scrolling.


----------



## aragon (May 24, 2010)

It sounds like the problem you describe is related to "My xterm scrollbar does not work with screen" in the screen FAQ.


----------



## mfaridi (May 24, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Why don't you just use the scroll bar on the right? If you don't have it, turn it on under Edit - Preferences - General Tab - Scrolling - Scrollbar (pulldown).



if this problem is happen ,  I do not have scroll bar , and  I go to Preferences and change scroll it , but  I have that problem again


----------



## mfaridi (May 24, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> On most terminals *shift+Page_up* and *shift+page_down* does what you want



that keys does not work


----------



## mfaridi (May 24, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, Terminal supports *shift+arrows* for single-line scrolling.



That key does not work


----------



## mfaridi (May 31, 2010)

this problem happen for 
	
	



```
yakuake-kde4
```
 and I have that problem and I can use mouse to go up and review what happen


----------

